# hallux abductovalgus dx



## BFAITHFUL (Apr 15, 2009)

what icd-9 can I use for hallux abductovalgus metatarsus primus varus (not congenital)?


----------



## elenax (Apr 16, 2009)

735.8


----------



## martnel (Jul 8, 2009)

Isn't 735.8 a toe deformity code?  Metatarsus primus varus is a metatarsal problem?  I am going back and forth between 736.79 and 733.99.  but I am also looking for a definite code on this...


----------



## pygreen (Jul 8, 2009)

How about 754.52?


----------



## martnel (Jul 8, 2009)

754.52 is congenital.


----------



## bmanene (Feb 11, 2014)

*Apv coder*

Use 735.0 Hallux valgus


----------

